# SBL13 HS to TS Alignment



## Bamban (Dec 16, 2018)

Turned down a dead center in the 4J combination chuck and installed a PTG one inch test bar between centers. Did not get any video of the initial test, the TS was 0.015 low, I kind of expected it for a 1956 lathe. Shimmed and adjusted the TS and took these videos. 

Close enough for government work.


----------

